# Moose Snowplow & Quick Connect Installation



## TCD (Oct 14, 2008)

Everyone,
After this winter I'm going to put a Moose Snowplow and Quick Connect on my 2005 Suzuki King Quad. I've already got a 3000 pound Moose Winch on my ATV. I have average skills to install devices however has anyone out there ever installed this combination and how difficult was it? I was trying to find a dealership to install the combination however the costs to install them was more than the plow and quick connect themselves. If it is difficult, would anyone know of a company here in Cincinnati that would do a good job and be reasonable in their pricing. Any direction is appreciated.

Thanks,

TCD


----------



## mcattardo (Dec 21, 2008)

Are you talking about the Moose Rapid mount plow?


----------



## TCD (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey Mark,
Yes. I have two artificial hips and a fused lower back so I need something that is quick and easy. I'm pretty good mechanically but got to watch what I do. Thanks for the response.

TCD


----------



## mcattardo (Dec 21, 2008)

On my Grizzly, there are 4 bolts that attach the mount plate to the ATV frame. 2 up front, utilize a u bracket that attaches to a crossbar on the frame. 2 at the back of the plate that attach to a supplied support plate. Installation was pretty simple, but I did lay on the floor to do it. Elevating the front of the quad would have been easier. I have no intentions of taking it off for summer riding. It should make a good bash plate.
You might consider checking the installation instructions to get a better idea of how it will attach to your KQ
http://www.mooseutilities.com/index.jsp


----------



## TCD (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks Mark...I can do that....


----------



## FrankET (Mar 3, 2009)

TCD,

You may want to hold off a little while on the Moose Rapid Mount. There has been a few problems with the welds that holds the mounting bar in place. Some guys have had to weld a 1/4" x 2' strap under the rod to keep it from breaking away. Moose is suppose to be working on the problem. I was going to put one on this winter till I found this out.


----------



## TCD (Oct 14, 2008)

thanks for the info...didn't know that.


----------



## mcattardo (Dec 21, 2008)

I didn't know that either. I'll give mine a look see tomorrow. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## FrankET (Mar 3, 2009)

The ones that I have seen are on Can-Am's. There are pictures of some that have come undone on another web site. (Don't know if it's ok to post the name or not) And the fix that the people are doing. All the mounts are different so this may not affect every model.


----------



## mcattardo (Dec 21, 2008)

Just looked at mine, it looks fine. That's after after a few very solid hits. I googled but didn't find anything on breakage, but did see a mount for a different brand ATV that looked quite different from the one I have.

I'll still keep my eye on it


----------



## TCD (Oct 14, 2008)

I sent a message to Moose asking them for the mount number for a 2005 King Quad. When I call them I'm going to ask about the problem. I'll let you know what they say. Question for you. I'm going to plow a number of two and three car driveways. Which Moose snowplow would you recommend? As you can tell I'm very new to this subject.

Thanks,
TCD


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

if your just doing drives the 60" Moose would be fine. big time saver over the 50" on the little snow falls. next question is how long are your push's less than 30' each then the standard is fine. if your going long distance the county blade is nice as when up to speed it will roll the snow better than the standard. 

your quad will need to be at least 450cc for the 60" blade to have enough power to push it when full of snow.

what is your average snow fall less than 6" with maybe 1-2 12" plus per year or so?
the 60" is fine for that 

are you doing sidewalks at all?
this is where the 50" blades shine as you can stay on the pavment and not be ripping up the grass with the edge of the blades.

good luck 

sublime out.


----------



## TCD (Oct 14, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. Probably a 50 inch so I can do the sidewalks...didn't know you could with a plow. We only have less than a couple of feet of snow per year so I should be in good shape.

Thanks again.TCD


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

yea I have a 60" moose plow and 1 of the sidewalks that I due I can fit the blade on it at full angle but the other sidewalk I overhang onto the grass by about 6" and I end up ripping into the yard with the plow.

your choice on it. the 60" does make short work of the drive though due to the extra width. but the 50" would be a better sidewalk blade. and for the bigger snow falls having the smaller width blade is better for getting drives open up as you don't push as much the first pass.


----------

